# Sat hunt



## Chet huston (Apr 13, 2017)

Went to spot yest,got covered with sand by flood.boo .will check later in year.gonna go this afternoon different spot. High hopes.


----------



## Chet huston (Apr 13, 2017)

Wander if morel will come up through sand in old hot spot.guess I will know this year.


----------

